# Sketchup components



## Roxie (20 Apr 2012)

There maybe a simple solution to my question, but I can't find it? Hopefully learned folk out there can help.

I have omitted to include the material used in the "description" when making a component and would like to edit it, but cannot find a way. I am using Cutlist and if the material (in this case Cherry MDF) is not listed then it is not included in the Sheet element of the Cutlist output.

Hope this makes sense!!!

John


----------



## deserter (20 Apr 2012)

Select the component go to the edit menu and select item properties, a box spears just type in the component name line.


----------



## Shultzy (21 Apr 2012)

Window - Entity info. When a component is selected the info will appear in the Entity info box, which can be edited.


----------

